# New peptides,(MGF, CJC, HGH, PT141, GHRP)



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

Ok guys.

Just added new peptides

CJC-1295 2mg vials for $75

Description:

CJC-1295 is a Long acting GHRH analog. Growth-hormone-releasing hormone (GHRH), also known as growth-hormone-releasing factor (GRF or GHRF) or somatocrinin, is a 44-amino acid peptide hormone produced in the hypothalamus by the arcuate nucleus. GHRH stimulates growth hormone (GH) secretion from the pituitary. GHRH is released in a pulsatile manner, stimulating pulsatile release of GH respectively.

HGH Fragment 176-191 it comes in 2mg vials but we will sell at as 4mgs so (2) 2mg vials. 4mgs for $80

Description:

The HGH Fragment is a modified form of amino acids 176-191 at the C-terminal region of the human growth hormone (hGH). It works by mimicking the way natural hGH regulates fat metabolism but without the adverse effects on blood sugar or growth that is seen with unmodified hGH. Like unmodified GH, the HGH fragment 176-191 stimulates lipolysis and inhibits lipogenesis both in laboratory testing and in animals and humans. The HGH fragment does not appear to affect appetite.

GHRP-6 5mg vials for $40

Description:

GHRP-6 is a peptide in the growth factor family. It has strong effect on the release of Growth Hormone (GH). Its main use is to promote food intake by stimulating hunger and aid in energy metabolism. It can be used in the treatment of GH deficiency as well as cachexia, eating disorders and obesity.

PEG MGF 2mg vials for $ 90

Description:

MGF is a splice variant of the IGF gene which increases stem cell count in the muscle and allows for muscle fibers to fuse and mature. This is a process required for growth of adult muscle. Natural MGF is made locally and does not travel into the bloodstream. Synthetic MGF is water based and when administered intramuscularly, travels into the bloodstream. MGF is only stable in the blood stream for only a few minutes

PEGylation is the act of attaching a Polyethylene glycol (PEG) structure to another larger molecule (in this case, MGF). The PEG acts as a protective coating and the theory here is that this will allow the MGF to be carried through the blood stream without being broken down.

PT-141 10mg vials for $65

Description:

New medication for use in treating sexual dysfunction in men (erectile dysfunction or impotence) as well as sexual dysfunction in women (sexual arousal disorder). It is the only known synthetic aphrodisiac. Unlike Viagra and other related medications, it does not act upon the vascular system, but directly increases sexual desire.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

very interesting MR i have been looking at a few of these things for next year, i am in the process of researching them to see if they live up to their claims....


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

Some of the initial reports of some of these peptides do look quite interesting.

Anthony Roberts, talks about GHRP-6 in an article and says it is a must for any bulker


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yea well i definitely would not put any substance in anything AR says this is a common opinion of his writings on the net...

I have heard good and bad things about some of these peptides but cannot pass judgment as i have not used them myself when i do i will give an honest opinion on how effective they are....but it is good to see you stocking them.


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

Lol,

Why do you say that about AR


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Is GHRP-6 the same as Hexarelin?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no i dont think it is and from what i have heard and read i think you need both to make it worth while


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MuscleResearch said:


> Lol,
> 
> Why do you say that about AR


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/24075-t4-hgh.html


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

MuscleResearch said:


> Some of the initial reports of some of these peptides do look quite interesting.
> 
> * Anthony Roberts, talks about GHRP-6 in an article and says it is a must for any bulker*


Good reason to avoid then IMO, 

I know a few who have tried these compounds (except the PT141), and none really were that impressed.

I see no reason not to just use GH and MT2.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I am totally pumped on the PT-141 stuff.

I hear that basicly is the arousal stuff in MTII.

I gave my GF some of that and she did in fact get aroused but MTII made her feel like she had the flew.

MTII I had no issues with other than freckling but I want to try the PT-141.

Well, one good side was the fact I had erections for 12 hours, the whole night while I was sleeping.

That stuff is brutal.

Question to MR, is the storage the same as the MTII?

Can I buy it now and stick it in the freezer like the MTII prior to re-constitution.

Is the re-constitution Bacteriostatic water?

I cant wait to get my grubby little hands on this as I am going to start my Post Cycle Recovery very soon.

Could probbaly use a little hand in the bedroom department in a couple of weeks.

Does it store in the freezer for some time?

Can you give out any storage information?

If it lasts I will purchase some today.

Any more discount codes for us?

Thanks man........


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

whats the doage for PT-141?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

pauly7582 said:


> whats the doage for PT-141?


Couldnt even guess. I will look it up after lunch time.


----------



## tempbrit (Sep 27, 2007)

I have tried Frag and MGF previously. I have not actually used MR's products for these items. I have used MR's Melanotan 2 and loved it.

With respect to the Frag and MGF, was highly disappointed and personally feel that these are simply overrated and the same results could be achieved more easily with other substances and at a much cheaper cost.

I know several people who have used GHRP and the majority claim that the results are positive. I don't know that I have enough information on why it was successful with some more so than others. I also have not tried it personally so I can't really say.

The only two peptides that I have been impressed with are MT2 and IGF thus far. I only really care for IGF as part of PCT.


----------

